
Today, I stared into the eyes of God – and saw only emptiness - secretdragon
http://wogan.me/2016/01/18/today-i-stared-into-the-eyes-of-god-and-saw-only-emptiness/
======
dawnbreez
That's pretty amazing.

It's also pretty amazing that we're so far into the AI curve that there are
budget AIs.

~~~
secretdragon
even if that were a budget AI i'd ask for my money back lol

------
em3rgent0rdr
and google is running free courses on deep learning.
[http://news.slashdot.org/story/16/01/22/2232248/google-
launc...](http://news.slashdot.org/story/16/01/22/2232248/google-launches-
free-course-on-deep-learning)

------
noonespecial
This really makes me want to cook up a little AI that has random novice user
problems and let the two of them go at it while I watch with popcorn.

~~~
secretdragon
no need, humans are just as capable
[https://soundcloud.com/primediabroadcasting/sanral-vs-
eskom](https://soundcloud.com/primediabroadcasting/sanral-vs-eskom)

